# Our minis met Shire Horses at an equine fair



## Star (May 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

we were invited to take part in the show programme of an Equine Fair in Austria with our Miniature Horses. The organisers of the show programme wanted to show the Miniature Horses alongside some Shire Horses, which I thought was a great idea, so of course, we accepted the invitation and brought four of our minis. Our stallion Toro was the center of attraction because he put on an amazing show and presented the tricks we taught him perfectly. He loves to show off and I was very proud of him.

He also tried to make it clear to the Shire Horses that things like height don't impress him much. I think he was pretty convinced that he could take them on (bundle of self-confidence that he is). I also think that the Shire Horses were a little bit confused about what was going on "down there", rather than scared. But shhhhh ... don't tell Toro!

Here are pictures from the fair:

















(No animals were harmed in the making of these pictures :bgrin )
















And here is a group shot of all of us with the little ones:






Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoy the pictures.

:saludando: Conny


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 6, 2007)

Very Cute!!! Thanks


----------



## *minis* (May 6, 2007)

Those are really beautiful pictures ... and gorgeous horses. Thanks for sharing :aktion033:


----------



## lvponies (May 6, 2007)

Love these pictures!!!


----------



## Mona (May 6, 2007)

GREAT PICS!! I can't believe how calm that Shire was to stand so still like that while the little guy was rearing up at him! :new_shocked:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 6, 2007)

Excellent pics..I do so love those level headed draft horses. Those rearing pics are priceless...shire probably thinks, "yea right wee one, bring it on and rolls eyes".


----------



## MissMolly (May 6, 2007)

Great pictures! Toro is gorgeous! :new_shocked:


----------



## Shari (May 6, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Some minis just do't think they are small as they are and can take anything on. My two are like that.



:


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2007)

Those pictures are too cute!!!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2007)

: so cute.

thanks for sharing


----------



## maplegum (May 6, 2007)

Oh I love those photos.

Your boy Toro has the most amazing markings and colours. He's very special. :aktion033:

He looks as if he could take on the world.



:


----------



## NMMack (May 6, 2007)

:aktion033: WONDERFUL Pics Conny!! :aktion033:

You did us all very Proud!!!



:

Your little ones are all just Gorgeous, and I loved the pics of little Toro with the BIG GUY! LOL!!! Nothing intimidates these little ones, does it? They all think that they are 17 hands tall, and 2 tons of personality! LOL!!!!!!



:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## Star (May 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the your nice comments!!!


----------



## Miniv (May 10, 2007)

What great photos! And all of your miniatures looked wonderful. Your little man is especially handsome.

MA


----------

